# Artemis fowl club



## ijy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love Artemis fowl he is awesome and evil and a genus you pick your favorite character trait. Enjoy


----------



## Keltena (Feb 19, 2009)

Um... that's a kind of run on sentence. o.o

But, anyway... I like the _Artemis Fowl_ series, so I guess I'll join.

Favorite character trait? I guess I like those moments of immaturity Artemis displays; the way he's a genius but he's still just a kid. Sure, that's the obvious thing to pick, but I really like how it's done.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll join.
My favourite character trait is his wit.
I love it.  Seriously.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 27, 2009)

JOINAGE


JolteonShock said:


> I'll join.
> My favourite character trait is his wit.
> I love it.  Seriously.


^This.


----------



## ijy (Mar 4, 2009)

super special awesome!


----------



## Taliax (Mar 5, 2009)

^Err... That was random.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 5, 2009)

Artemis Fowl.

Yes.

I actually like Holly a lot. Mulch is funny, too.

kraken explode go boom


----------



## ijy (Mar 8, 2009)

yes mulch is funny, he should enter in a farting contest.


----------

